# PM1236 and PM932 arrived



## BogusSVO (Oct 19, 2017)

First I want to thank HM, for all the reviews on this style of equipment, after a few evenings of reading on this forum, the choice to go with Precision Matthews and Mat, became easy.

I ended up ordering the PM1236 w/preferred package and DRO, Since that was not enough money spent to upset the wife, I ordered the PM932 with 3 axis DRO and the power down feed.

Both Greg and Matt too time to answer all my questions, along to listen to me ramble on.  Matt worked with me after the original order when I changed my mind and wanted to add the DRO to the PM1236   I also included all the basic start up tooling that PM offers.

So On Oct 17,2017 The call from my local truck dock comes in and says my 3 pallets are in and read to be picked up.

I make arrangements with my Uncle so we can go on the  next day and pick them up, the load on to the trailer was simple enough and the 3 mile ride to the shop with out mishap.

I did not notice and damage to the crates or punctures. so they shipped well down to me.







Now the fun began, knocking the boxes open and getting the stands in place.

Once we got ready to move the equipment, my original plan when out the window,   Engine hoist and a dirt path would not cut it. I had to call a buddy with hist Bobcat to come over to pick them off the trailer and set them on the shop floor, to then be picked up with the engine hoist.  Before that could even happen we had to move the base of the CWT Multi-Bal 5000 to even have floor room to work with.

But by 4pm in the afternoon, they were on the stands and sitting pretty.









Still a ways to go before they are up and running,  got to get them cleaned up and leveled.

For level feet I uses 1/2x13x3inch carrage bolts. double nuts and flat washers, since all my other equipment sits on simular set ups, I figured this would work for the PM equipment also.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 19, 2017)

Christmas in October. Cool! 

You will of course have to write about your impressions of your new toys...err...tools as you get them up and running. Lots of pics would be nice too. Congrats!


----------



## BogusSVO (Oct 19, 2017)

Ohhh lots of pics were taken, Id have them , But Uncle kept the camera with him! lol

This is my first lathe and Vert mill, I have used some machine equipment that have some similarities to them in Automotive machining and engine building.


----------



## BogusSVO (Oct 27, 2017)

Well I have finally taken the time to pull the mill table down and give it a decent cleaning.




2 screws are removed to take the DRO cover off




to remove the DRO from the table, there are 4 screws on the X movement, 2 for the sensor and 2 for the gauge, then 2 on the Y movement, along with 2 spacers between the sensor bracket and the sensor.






then a total of 4 screws are removed to take off the chip/dust covers





The table power feed will lift off once the 2 attaching bolts are loosen, 14mm
With the powered table, the drive gear is held on with a set screw, and the driven gear is a pass thu roll pin





there are 2 hex cap screws that hold each lead screw base to the table.





I took my time and was a bit apprehensive of removing the DRO to get the table apart and off





Removing the gibbs locating screws will simply lifting the  tables from the machine, each gib has 2 screws, take not on what way each faces.





I am glad all the needed hex keys were included, it kept me from running around the shop looking for the proper metric sizes.
I cleaned the machine with a clean shop rag and diesel fuel.





then waxed all the bare metal ways I could get to.





After cleaning and waxing, I used way oil when going back together with it, BTW, to me, way oil seems about as thick and sticky as 50 weight racing oil.





All the lead screws in the table and and back of the machine, once cleaned got a good coating of "camshaft break in " paste, Since I had washed away all the factory applied grease, I figured this would make a fine lube, since it gets everywhere.




To remove the "Y" table, first remove the lead screw, then you must remove the screw in the back way, and reach through the base hole and pop out the lead screw brass nut.



Assembly is just the same as tear down in reverse.

This was my first time tearing a mill down to clean it, If I used incorrect terms or names please let me know.

Now to set the gibs again and calibrate the DROs... time for more reading!

What I have done for now on the setting the gibs is I went full tight till the table would not move by hand, then backed off the gib jam screw about half a turn at a time, till i had smooth movement of the table.

The DROs, I just bolted into place, and made sure they had smooth movement and no binding to them.

Thanks to all that have helped me get this far!


**EDIT** This thread helped me get started on the clean up of my machine.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cleaning-new-pm932-how-far-to-go.51976/


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for the very complete break-down-with pictures. We need to be told how to do this often, else we forget. 

Ad a belated Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't know if your new here or where your at (new software) , but looking good


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 27, 2017)

Man that's some darn nice machinery you have there. Have fun setting it all up and enjoy the winter making chips,congratulations.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 27, 2017)

Good job! Have fun with the new toy.


----------



## BogusSVO (Oct 27, 2017)

Some random pics of getting them out of the crate and into the shop.. a bit redneck, but works!




Lucky me, the front of my shop opens up
Had to move the Multi bal out  so the PM could come in







Time the bobcat showed up, had the stands in the shop and got to the heavy lifting




due to my low ceiling, had to set the mill down and get the engine hoist. took 3 of us to align the mill to the base and get the bolts in and started









We used the sling on the lathe, just like they show in the owners manual, had to set it in the shop , then pick up with the engine hoist also.
The lathe was sealed to the chip/drain pain with Permatex Ultra-Black RTV


----------



## Z2V (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good!! Nothing Redneck about a Bobcat with forks, wishing I had one.
Congrats on the new tools


----------

